
Sea of Crises - prostoalex
http://grantland.com/features/sumo-wrestling-tokyo-japan-hakuho-yukio-mishima-novelist-seppuku/
======
anigbrowl
_Mishima: a life in four chapters_ is a film by Paul Shrader (writer of _Taxi
Driver_ and _Raging Bull_ , among others) chronicles Mishima's last day alive
interspersed with memories from his youth and three of his most famous stage
plays presented in stylized format. It was a complete failure commercially but
a film of rare artistic quality, and is fortunately available on YouTube in
full. If you found this article absorbing, I can't think of a better way to
invest 2 hours of your time.

------
peter_l_downs
This is the best of new and old-world media. The animations and colors and
typography are subtle yet beautiful; I greatly enjoyed the writing. This hits
a certain medium between gaudy and bland in terms of taking advantage of new
JS / media techniques – where Snowfall [0] was confused, and traditional news
seems bland, this somehow hits the spot. Reminded me a lot of the other
longform piece on the frontpage right now [1].

[0]: [http://www.nytimes.com/projects/2012/snow-
fall/](http://www.nytimes.com/projects/2012/snow-fall/)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8565459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8565459)

------
slyall
Breaks the scroll wheel.

------
wglb
Marvelous.

